# WinLite.



## ENTERPRISE

Or is it this lol : http://www.pulsarlight.com/Winlite.htm


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701* 
Or is it this lol : http://www.pulsarlight.com/Winlite.htm

Haha, definitely not.


----------



## Jazino

nlite is a program that helps you leace out items from windows xp ans slipstream sp2, drivers and hotfixes. works very nice. winlite is the name of what it produces.http://www.nliteos.com/nlite.html


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jazino* 
nlite is a program that helps you leace out items from windows xp ans slipstream sp2, drivers and hotfixes. works very nice. winlite is the name of what it produces.http://www.nliteos.com/nlite.html

Yeah, I've used nLite before. It's an awesome program, however, I don't believe this is it.

Winlite is the name what it produces? Can you elaborate more? Do you mean the finished ISO is called a WinLite ISO?


----------



## Crazy9000

Some cracker group released some versions of windows which they called lite, but they were mostly abominations of xp pro and server 2003 mixed together.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Some cracker group released some versions of windows which they called lite, but they were mostly abominations of xp pro and server 2003 mixed together.

Link?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:

Windows Server 2003, Lite R2 Plus Edition, En-US x86 (September 2006) by Dexter Inside

Hardware Requirements:

- 400 Mhz Pentium II (1 Ghz recommended, up to 8 processor cores supported)
- 128 Mb RAM (384 Mb recommended, up to 32 Gb supported)

Notes:

- Using the provided serial, this Retail version is Genuine, as long as you do not perform Activation. It passes every WGA check from Microsoft websites. Do not install WGA cracks because it would most likely corrupt MSOOBE (Microsoft Out-of-Box Environment).

- This product is a feature-complete installation media for both Server 2003 and Workstation XP, based on NT 5.2.2790.2725 Enterprise Edition kernel. You can change it's functionality between "Enterprise Edition" and "Professional Edition" with TweakNT from Safe Mode.

- This product contains a Microsoft Timebomb and will not install after June 15th, 2007 unless you change your computer's clock to a date prior to this. It can be removed from safe mode with TweakNT. If you want to use a different serial key for Activation, remove the timebomb only after activation.

- INFs pointing to DRIVER.CAB and SP2.CAB are stored uncompressed in \\I386 folder (some extra 20 Mb). This ensures proper detection of drivers originating from the Embedded platform. Most INFs describing hardware not present in the target machine will not get copied to \\WINDOWS\\Inf and you will have to insert this DVD when you add new hardware, although the actual drivers are copied in \\WINDOWS\\Driver Cache\\i386.

- DRIVER.CAB and SP2.CAB are further compressed with LZX-21, and driver detection routine may take longer than usual, especially on slower computers.

- There are extra packages that are silently installed during Windows Setup for the .NET Framework, so "Completing configuration of netfx" and "Registers components" may take up to 2 times the usual for your machine. This is necessary in order to accomodate compatibility with Media Center components. Except these 2 stages, you can safely reset the computer anytime if you consider that setup has hanged.

- Authorization Manager PIA and Cluster Server are auto-configured as "disabled" by Windows Setup.

- Internet Information Services 6 (IIS) and Security Configuration Wizard (SCW) are not installed by default, in order to save installation time. If you need them, use Add/Remove Windows Components.

- the \\WINDOWS\\EHome folder is hardcoded in LAYOUT.INF as "240". Do not change or remove this because it will corrupt the installation.

- This product is only compatible with nLite 1.0.1 or later. Do not use previous versions of nLite on it.

- Windows File Protection is not compatible with this installation and will corrupt system files if enabled.

- Both System Restore and Shadow Volume Copy are disabled after setup finishes. If you need any of them, you have to manually enable their services. Do not use both of them simultaneously because such situation will create high stress levels for hard drives.

- When Setup finishes, Windows will continue with the R2 Copy Files Wizard. No serial key is required. It is recommended to install it.

- If you need .NET Framework 2.0, it is available to be installed from Add/Remove Windows Components after you have finished R2 Setup Wizard.

- Media Center 2005 Rollup 2 will be available for this product only when running in "Professional" mode. Windows XP Media Center 2005 serial key and registry settings must be cloned into the installation for it to work. Both WPA runtime data sets from Media Center and Server 2003 SP2 R2 must be present in order for Media Center to function.

- Internet Explorer 6 compatibility has been dropped in order to accomodate the new Embedded driver detection. You can use Internet Explorer 7 Beta 2 or later with this product. In \\VALUEADD folder on the installation DVD you can find the installation package for Internet Explorer 7 Release Candidate 1.

- Ethernet and WiFi support is provided by Embedded components.

Additions and fixes over Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition:

- from Windows XP Embedded (NT 5.1.2535.2180 revision 3300)

Gravis Digital GamePort
Secure Digital Host Controller
SONY Memory Stick
USB Audio
Windows CE USB Host (extended functionality)
Windows Image Aquisition (extended functionality)
US English Table for IBM Arabic 238 Unicode
Turkish F Unicode
Turkish Q Unicode
Simplified Chinese Pinyin IME 3.0

- from Windows XP Media Center 2005 (NT 5.1.2600.2180)

Games
Internet Games
Pinball
Briefcase
Portable Audio
Scanners
Sound Controllers
Toshiba DVD Decoder Card
Cameras and Camcorders
Tour
MSN Explorer
Netmeeting

- from Windows Server 2003 R2 (NT 5.2.3790.2725 beta 1)

Storage Server
Compute Server
Windows Deployment Services (WDS)
.NET Framework 2.0

- experimental suport (compatible, to be added later)

Help
Media Center 2005 Rollup 2
Security Center
I couldn't give a link to it, because if you didn't have xp and server2003 it wouldn't be legal, and even then i'm not sure if it would be lol


----------

